# RV CC Ecosse Linlithgow 16 February 2014



## Pat "5mph" (17 Feb 2014)

This is the tale of the CC Ecosse February rendezvous, a tale that finds members scattered allover the country braving the elements  on their bikes, common destination: _CAKE!_ 
The sun is up, the wind has abated, but we all know this is a temporary reprieve, so why is @Ellebells late when she lives just round the corner of the start of the ride?
The morning air is crisp, Glasgow's Sunday streets deserted, @Brandane and @Pat "5mph" are impatient to get going, least @Rasmus sets out too and we lose our head start!
A hill grinding 2 wheeler our Rasmus is, we have no chance against him and we know it 





Sun is shining, Boris quivering in his Marathons for the excitement of a dry day, but we are still missing Michelle at the start!
Discussing routes, I had last year's Pedal on Parliament feeder ride - plotted by Rasmus - loaded in the Garmin, while Brandane had mapped out another one on his Garmin.
We decide to follow his, as I had done the other one a couple of times before, was ready for a new adventure.
Now, Brandane being from Largs  thought the SatNav would have pointed us left towards Cumbernauld, while Edinburgh road was clearly in front of us and we were, well, going towards Embra the capital city ... you know what I mean, Jimmy? 
Without further delays - finally our ElleBelle shows up - we start the ride, and a beautiful scenic route it was!
Along gentle uphill slopes devoid of cars, indeed there was not even the ubiquitous sheep about, we ride taking our time, enjoying the view.
The silence of the fields was only broken by us shouting to each other: "Watch out ... ice!!!" or for a wee variation "Arghhh ... ice!!!!"
Some hills could not be avoided: Michelle and I had already well over 100 miles in our legs from this week's riding, we were happy to let Brandane sprint ahead (fall on the ice first, ha ha) while we plodded behind.
Imagine a deserted country road, a dead flat stretch after a steep hill. Actually, no need to imagine, here's a picture:




I'm a good bit in front, Brandane far away ahead, @Ellebells just up the hill.
So I decide to wait for her, practice my u-turn on the bike on narrow icy country roads ... ahemm....
What happens next is: me not managing the turn, wacking my lady bits on the top tube ..auch!
I'm stopped in the middle of the road straddling the bike when an all black lycra cladded racer emerges from the hill top, moves Michelle out of the way by the power of the wind tornado engulfing him, then proceeds to give it all on the flat while I think to myself "oh sugar, I'm in his way".
The lycra cladded racer passes me cool as a cucumber ... he's actually waving (never missing a pedal stroke, a' la tour the France) ... before I can close my gaping mouth I realize he's actually Rasmus, our intrepid and fearless CC Ecosse leader! 
Furiously spinning my wee legs to catch up with Brandane, breathless I cry out: "look, look, that's Rasmus, go catch him!" Brandane pragmatically declines the challenge 
Later we found out he was chasing a Strava segment.
Glad I did not impede him - rule N.873: no need to use the brakes when a woman on a white hybrid obstructs the road!
We regroup further along:




We now have not one but two fearless intrepid leaders: alas, one's Garmin says turn left here, the other one's Garmin says turn right here.
What to do?
Once again we follow Brandane's route, once again we are on a winner, avoiding the notorious hill out of Avonbridge 
Now, imagine once again a winding iced up county road ... descent at 30mph 
Leaders in front having the time of their life, Michelle a bit behind them more cautious, me the downhill wimp at the back.
Large ice patch: I see Michelle's back wheel swerving at 45 degrees, had visions of her flying into the next field, the two of us scream our heads off ... 
Using dormant mountain biking skills she admirably recovers her wheels, managing to stay upright.
The men completely ignore the mayhem behind them: after, Rasmus said "yeah, I heard screaming, but a while later I looked behind, both of you still there ... " Harrumph I say!!
With no further mishaps the westies four made it to Linlithgow in time for the rv, where we had the pleasure to meet @ScotiaLass and @HonestMan1910 for the first time, plus @Telemark who we had met many times before.
@ScotiaLass braved the perils of the road, venturing away from the canal paths, just to be with us!
Great you could come, Lass, well done on riding back home alone.
After copious amounts of coffee and cake, we parted company.
@Ellebells and I heading towards the train station  @HonestMan1910 and @ScotiaLass back to their families @Telemark and @Brandane Edinburgh bound for another wee cycling jaunt before calling it a day.
IntrepidFearlessLeader went hill hunting before cycling back to Glasgow.
While on top of a massive hill he got peltered by a hail storm.
All my pictures of the ride here.
Link to Strava here, route would be absolutely stunning in Summer.
Until the next one


----------



## Rasmus (17 Feb 2014)

Excellent writeup, Pat 

In case anyone cares, I did take almost 20% off my PB on that segment...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Feb 2014)

Rasmus said:


> Excellent writeup, Pat
> 
> In case anyone cares, I did take almost 20% off my PB on that segment...


Excellent, any time you need me to stand in the middle of the road for you just call


----------



## Col5632 (17 Feb 2014)

Another great write-up pat


----------

